# Robbers Roost Spring Trail (Utah)



## justicehorse (Oct 17, 2012)

Paintedhorse, huntfishnride, or anyone else familiar with Hans Flat Road....

Hubby and I are planning to go to Robbers' Roost spring next year. My off-road book says it is 30+miles down Hans Flat Road to get to the spur road trail to the spring and cabin remains and a fairly easy road, but I was wondering if you guys have been on Hans Flat and if you have any concerns about hauling on this road. Also, do you know if there are any nice primitive campsites established at the junction of the robbers roost spring trail?

Thanks and happy trails!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I have not gone into Robbers Roost yet. One of my yet to do trails.

Check with Wes Taylor ( google Extreme Outlaw Rides) He rides over that way every spring.


----------



## justicehorse (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I was planning to contact the hans flat ranger station, but I will try Wes Taylor too. Robber's Roost has been on my hubby's list for a while (he's a Butch C. and old west history buff), but I wanted to be sure my rig was road worthy first. From what I understand, Hans Flat is not daily traveled and 30 miles is a long way to trek to get back to paved road if something were to happen.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Well that is the area where Aron Ralston got his arm trapped under a boulder and nobody came by for several days and he ended up cutting his own hand off.

Let me know what you find out. I've wanted to ride into there myself. Had some friends who were packing into Robbers Roost and their pack horse bumped one of the saddle horses off a cliff and broke its neck. They came out one horse less than they went in with.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

justicehorse said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was planning to contact the hans flat ranger station, but I will try Wes Taylor too. Robber's Roost has been on my hubby's list for a while (he's a Butch C. and old west history buff), but I wanted to be sure my rig was road worthy first. From what I understand, Hans Flat is not daily traveled and 30 miles is a long way to trek to get back to paved road if something were to happen.


My great-grand parents knew Butch Cassidy and his family. Granny was friends with his little sister in her later years. She told me Butch used to have his sister hold the horses while he robbed the banks. Granny also told me Butch's sister told her that Butch didn't die in South America. He wrote her a letter many years after that was supposed to have happened from somewhere up in the northeastern US. He apparently lived under an assumed name and died at a ripe old age. Although Butch was on the wrong side of the law, all the folks around southern Utah liked him. He was sort of a "Robin Hood" type character for them. Fun stuff.


----------

